# Root for HTC Droid DNA



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

This requires the kernel and recovery posted earlier today be installed first.

Flash the file in CWR. It installs the su binary and busybox on the phone.

Then go to the market and install your favorite control app, SuperUser or SuperSU.

*Please note: On S-On phones, this does not let you write to the system partition, even if unlocked. We will have to get S-Off for that.*

Download HERE
*MD5:* 8d9936fb631b90d881756faa8d68dc6c

D

.


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

have we confirmed its shipping with s off or on yet? or is it still an unknown?


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

jess086 said:


> have we confirmed its shipping with s off or on yet? or is it still an unknown?


S-On.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

sweet. Verizon...


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

What is the thought on if this is going to be a quickly able to get s off or going to be in for a long ride if I pick it up? sorry for all the questions this early. lol


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

jess086 said:


> What is the thought on if this is going to be a quickly able to get s off or going to be in for a long ride if I pick it up? sorry for all the questions this early. lol


No idea yet.

D

.


----------



## jess086 (Sep 26, 2011)

cool thx


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sweet, can't wait until I get mine and rootz it!


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Can fastboot still be used now that we can't unlock the bootloader or do we have to wait for a new method?


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

Have to wait.

D

.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

So I know we don't have permanent root yet...but any chance of temp root in the next few hours so I can restore all my apps with titanium backup instead of actually redownloading all of them?(I have 243, it takes forever)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dsb9938 (Jun 7, 2011)

Won't know anything till the FedEx man brings my retail phone. But it sounds like you need to clean house anyway. LOL

D

.


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

dsb9938 said:


> Won't know anything till the FedEx man brings my retail phone. But it sounds like you need to clean house anyway. LOL
> 
> D
> 
> .


Will look forward to hearing from you on that. Waiting for fedex to bring mine too


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

dsb9938 said:


> Won't know anything till the FedEx man brings my retail phone. But it sounds like you need to clean house anyway. LOL
> 
> D
> 
> .


Haha probably...but whenever I try I'm always like I could see a use for this some day

....I have a problem lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

Why is HTC deving so different from the other OEMS? Like what is s-on/off..while moto has sbf and Sammy has Odin.why the difference in this aspects in the different android OEMS?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

jtaureli said:


> Why is HTC deving so different from the other OEMS? Like what is s-on/off..while moto has sbf and Sammy has Odin.why the difference in this aspects in the different android OEMS?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's not HTC's fault, its Verizon. Verizon locks down EVERYTHING. This is what happens.


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have flashed this but can not seem to get root access. I flashed then went into play store and downloaded SuperSU, opened it up and it said it needed to update binaries, but installation failed. I then tried TiBu, and it cannot get root access. Anything else I can try? I Fastbooted the kernel, then TWRP, Then flashed this in TWRP. I don't know what else to do.

Thanks


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

Download SuperUser instead of SuperSu

Sent from a DNA using Tapatalk2


----------



## bwhite757 (Aug 16, 2011)

MePascal said:


> Download SuperUser instead of SuperSu
> 
> Sent from a DNA using Tapatalk2


Thanks, that did the trick...


----------



## troyhatton (Jun 6, 2011)

Is this not a permanent root? I keep losing root privelages and I do have SuperUser installed as well.


----------



## jc332986 (Oct 22, 2011)

Every time I lose root it comes back after a reboot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

